# Amplificador de 300 w economico



## BennyBennasi (Nov 15, 2010)

Muy Buenas con todos los usuarios de este foro.

le dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 300W
tengo pensado armarlo, estoy empezando en el mundo de la electronica y pues me gustaria haber si algun experto puede ayudarme en algo, si el diagrama esta mal o algunas modificaciones que se tiene que hacer.

De antemano muchas Gracias.!


http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/359/img009yn.jpg


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola Benny..Muy buen material amigo...Yo tambien estoy intentando armar uno de 300w...el de construya su video rockola...Tengo un transformador de esos tirado y bueno, lo aprobecho..saludos y que tengas exito con tu amplificador


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 16, 2010)

BennyBennasi dijo:


> Muy Buenas con todos los usuarios de este foro.
> 
> le dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 300W
> tengo pensado armarlo, estoy empezando en el mundo de la electronica y pues me gustaria haber si algun experto puede ayudarme en algo, si el diagrama esta mal o algunas modificaciones que se tiene que hacer.
> ...


 
Modificaciones vas a tener que hacer varias para poder llegar a los 300W como dice ese circuito, a lo sumo podra llegar a la mitad.....mmm  aunque tampoco creo!

si tenes pensado armar algo en esa potencia, busca en el for que hay varios ya pobrados !



GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Hola Benny..Muy buen material amigo...Yo tambien estoy intentando armar uno de 300w...el de construya su video rockola...Tengo un transformador de esos tirado y bueno, lo aprobecho..saludos y que tengas exito con tu amplificador


 

Lo mismo que para BennyBennasi, te lo digo a vos, esa etapa de construya su video rockola tampoco llega a esa potencia!! busca aca que hay muchos mas!!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

tinchowr dijo:
			
		

> si lo modifican me haria un GRAN FAVOR, ya que este es muy simple para armarlo!


 

Con las modificaciones ya dejara de ser simple y sencillo, hay que agregar cosas y modificar unas tantas mas!!
No es solo cambiar capacitores, hay que calcular valores para voltajes y corrientas mayores, dimensionar una nueva fuente , etc, etc, etc......

Como dije antes, busca otro circuito de esa potencia, y compara con este y veras que diferente son!

Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

tinchowr dijo:
			
		

> si lo modifican me haria un GRAN FAVOR, ya que este es muy simple para armarlo!



Simplemente usar un poco más de voltaje, con unos 60VCD ya está por los 300W @ 4Ω *Y* cambiar los transistores por unos que tengan un Vce mayor de 150V.



pipa09 dijo:


> Con las modificaciones ya dejara de ser simple y sencillo, hay que agregar cosas y modificar unas tantas mas!!



Cierto, tendría que ajustar la corriente de reposo para el nuevo voltaje...

Mejor arma uno de 300W de los que andan en el foro.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

BennyBennasi dijo:


> Muy Buenas con todos los usuarios de este foro.
> 
> le dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 300W
> tengo pensado armarlo, estoy empezando en el mundo de la electronica y pues me gustaria haber si algun experto puede ayudarme en algo, si el diagrama esta mal o algunas modificaciones que se tiene que hacer.
> ...




Basicamente es un amplificador de 100W a 8Ω a 4Ω puede estar entre 150W a 200W por lo tanto los 300W son de pico y no potencia continua, esta basado en una etapa RCA, de las que muchos han tomado y modificado

Pronto voy a postear un Original RCA de 120W en 8Ω y 200W en 4Ω y otro de 180W en 8Ω y 300W en 4Ω potencia RMS, muy robustos recontra archiprobados a tal punto que con leves modificaciones fueron adoptados por la famosa firma Harman Kardon


Les dejo esto para que les sirva cuando vean un esquema para tener idea si lo que dice puede ser cierto o no

PT=((VCC/2)²/2R)0.66

PT= Potencia de salida RMS(continua, no pico)
VCC= la tensión de la fuente, en el caso de fuente partida la VCC/2= es igual a la tensión de una rama
R= resistencia de la carga en Ω

Esto se aplica en clase AB solamente

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 24, 2010)

No hice ningún cálculo pero algo dentro de mi me dice que podes tener problemas térmicos debido a la simpleza del mismo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> PT=((VCC/2)²/2R)0.66
> 
> PT= Potencia de salida RMS(continua, no pico)


El 0,66 ese no me termina de cerrar. ¿De dónde sale?.

Y el ampli este que se posteó... Eso, primero que nada, es un clase B bastante furioso (mirar la regulación del bias). Sólo por la pobreza de esa red (un diodo y una R de 20Ω) no va a volar al cuerno por embalamiento térmico, pero va a sonar bastante mal por la distorsión por cruce que va a haber.

Siguiendo, el C de Miller (en el TIP41 que maneja la rama positiva) es de 1nF . 
100pF o algo así serían más adecuados... Eso sí, con menos capacidad es probable que el aparato oscile (o el diseñador no habría usado un valor tan alto). Qué dilema: Perder frecuencias o permitir que oscile... Y de un Miller en el AV ni hablar, ¿no?.
La otra opción es que el diseñador no tuviera mucha idea, pero eso daría por tierra con todo el circuito de un plumazo.

Sumando al asunto, la ganancia del bichito este es de casi 70 (≈37dB)... Semejante número en un diseño tan pobre no puede calificarse más que de imprudente o temerario.

Si miramos el par diferencial de la entrada... 39k por aquí, 100k por allá, otros 39k... ¿Y con qué corriente podrá trabajar el pobre transistor? Sumamos la Ib del AV y estamos al horno. Eso se puede quedar corto sin mucho problema.

Y de postre, el pastelito: ¿Cómo vas a poner un 3055 a trabajar con 90V? Sólo los salva que no hay corriente de bias, que si no, revientan como sapos abajo de un camión.
Aunque... Con 45Vce el gráfico del SOA dice que están bastaaaaaaaaaaante justitos... Y que no se calienten, porque se va todo al tacho. Mejor los 3773 o los 15003 que se sugieren como alternativas.

Creo que ahora me animo a calificar distinto al diseñador del ampli este 

Mejor esperar un esquema un poco mejor (bueno, cualquier cosa es mejor que eso), que este no va a dar alegrías al que lo arme.

Saludos


----------



## luchinque (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola, éste amplificador es execlente en funcionamiento, con algunas minimas modificaciones segun mi profesor , ya lo he armado varias veces ( 8 veces para ser exacto) nunca he tenido problemas termicos ni de funcionamiento, es de exelente potencia y calidad aunque no lo parezca , solo cambien las r de 39k por 47k y las 3.9k por 4.7k para que soporte según lo probado hasta 60vdc.

 También cambié las r de 0.33 5w a 0.47 5w, también cambiar las r del emisor del tip 41 de 150 a 220ohm y tambien la r del colector del tip 42 de 150 a 220ohm , otra modificación es aumentar el numero de chapas 2n3055 de 6 chapas a 8 chapas bien aisladas , yo uso en su fuente un transformador 35-0-35 Vac a 8 Ampers con un puente de díodos de 15 Ampers y condensadores de 6800 uF a 63 V, en general asi como está en el esquema Benny el amplificador funciona correctamente , pero con las modificaciones queda aun mejor ...no duden en armarlo es muy buena potencia lo recomiendo ... Apenas tenga tiempo y sepa como subir fotos al foro ,pongo el impreso y el amplificador terminado..

 Salu2


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2011)

luchinque dijo:


> Hola, éste amplificador es execlente en funcionamiento, con algunas minimas modificaciones segun mi profesor , ya lo he armado varias veces ( 8 veces para ser exacto) nunca he tenido problemas termicos ni de funcionamiento, es de exelente potencia y calidad aunque no lo parezca , solo cambien las r de 39k por 47k y las 3.9k por 4.7k para que soporte según lo probado hasta 60vdc.
> 
> También cambié las r de 0.33 5w a 0.47 5w, también cambiar las r del emisor del tip 41 de 150 a 220ohm y tambien la r del colector del tip 42 de 150 a 220ohm , otra modificación es aumentar el numero de chapas 2n3055 de 6 chapas a 8 chapas bien aisladas , yo uso en su fuente un transformador 35-0-35 Vac a 8 Ampers con un puente de díodos de 15 Ampers y condensadores de 6800 uF a 63 V, en general asi como está en el esquema Benny el amplificador funciona correctamente , pero con las modificaciones queda aun mejor ...no duden en armarlo es muy buena potencia lo recomiendo ... Apenas tenga tiempo y sepa como subir fotos al foro ,pongo el impreso y el amplificador terminado..
> 
> Salu2



Vamos por parte, 
primero que ya se explico bastante bien que ese circuito no da 300W dara unos 100W con 8 y casi 150 con 4.

segundo: de que sirve alimentarlo con -+60 si lo modificas para que "soporte" esa tensión, todos esos cambios que hiciste, hacen que no tenga sentido alimentarlo con +-60 ya que rendira lo mismo prácticamente con +-50, ya que los cambios mencionados limitan la excursión de tensión en la salida y quizas la situación es peor que como esta originalmente.

tercero, si es para propalación, no utilizaria este esquema, si es para la casa es demasiado salvo que sea un suicida que quiro estropearme los oidos

cuarto 100W suenan muy fuerte también

quinto, es un amplificador de medio pelo, un amplificador de buena calidad tiene la entrada mucho más elaborada, como espejos de corriente, cargas activas, etc etc

Es solo un circuito comercial que solo funciona pero no es de alta calidad para nada, ahora cuando la potencia es demasida es imposible percibir la calidad porque simplemente el oido no responde......

Este circuito tiene un diseño con boostrap que hasta 100-150W fuenciona medianamente bien, los equipos de calidad utilizan un espejo de corriente para el predriver.....

El diseño esta basado en un viejo RCA de 70W, con alguna cosas modificadas casi sin sentido
que con -+42 entregaba 70W, pretender que el mismo esquema entregue 300W, simplemene imposible

por otro lado un solo diodo + una R de 20 solamene entre las bases de los drivers???

Imposible que suene bien, eso produce una distorción por cruce brutal, original tenia 3 diodos + 47 ohms para una caida totoa de aporximadamente 2.8 para que el par de salida trabaje en cllase AB, con un solo diodo y 20ohm tienen que caer sobre la R 2,1V, lo cual significa que por alli deben circular unos 100mA para que quede la polarización adecuada, lo que a su vez daria unos 2W y haria falta una R de 4W, y esta esta estipulada de 1/2, claro, porque por alli no circulan 100mA y entonces no hay 2.1V de caida en la R de 20 ohm por lo tanto la salida trabaja en clase B, y por lo tanto tiene distorción por cruce, por ese motivo no calienta nada pero el emplificador no es malo es malísimo.....


----------



## luchinque (Ene 13, 2011)

hola pandacba ,mira las modificaciones que dije me las mi profe simplemente para que soporte + voltaje y con las mj15003 se aprovecha en algo de hay si lo armas tal como esta en el diagrama queda exelente, creo que antes de hablar mal de este ampli seria bueno que lo armes y compruebes yo e fabricado varios con este diseño para venta y nunca han tenido problemas de funcionamiento ,vuelvo a decir que la calidad para su diseño es muy aceptable , armalo o simulalo con algun programa y me avisas, ya lo e probado y no me ha fallado , lo e usado en eventos (version estereo) con 2 parlantes de 15" peavey y 2 bajos de 18" y tiene una exelente potencia...saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 14, 2011)

*Luchenique*
Por empezar conozco el origen de ese amplifador y la mayoria de sus derivados y he armado muchos y he reparado otros tantos. en tal cantidad que ya he perdido la cuenta.
Actualmente sigo con un derivado de ese amplificador que tambien esta posteado en el foro.

Fijate en el siguiente link, estan los diagramas del equipo original, bajalo imprimilo y analizalo tranquilo y vas a ver que el diagrama electrico, salvo que no tiene la proteccion y la modificación en la etapa de polarización el ressto electricamente es identico.

Fijate en los post 8 y 15 estan los circuitos posteados por los amigos Ezavalla y Dos Metros
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/

Aqui tenes una versión americana moderna basada en el mismo esquema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/


Aqui vas a encontrar dos versiones más en el primer post en archivo PDF esta la versión RCA mofificada por Philips Elcoma, primero salio en 50W luego en 100W(como a alguien en la otra variante se le dio por poner RCA de 130 a esta tambien luego la llamaron igual tengo los manuales de ambas epocas es el mismo circuito el mismo pcb los mismos componente y arme muchas también de estas) y otra versión de 180W, con la carácterisiticas que tiene una elevada calidad de reproducción, para mi la mejor de todas

Y en el post 325 vas a encontrar la más famosa de todas las versiones solo cmparable a la primera en popularidad a esta fue la que una empresa que fabricaba kits le puso RCA de 130 y es la que se sigue haciendo actualmente, ya que los PCB se consiguen fácilmente
El link es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index17.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Cacho*
Pobre coyote nacio culpable!!!
Habria que cobrar entrada  y ampliar las especies.....
El lemur estara haciendo una siesta Real?

Un moderador que limpie? el que estaba salio urgente para Pigüe lo esperaban con un asadito, pilsen y brama bien heladas......

Que te tiro como me has echo reir


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 14, 2011)

Ya que han nombrado muchos gatis, me hago presente.
Lo primero a mi criterio es que este amplificador no me gusta para nada.

La rama positiva actúa como seguidor de tensión, la negativa como amplificador (prefiero la simetría).

Lo segundo es que me gustaría saber como joraca hacen para que la rama negativa de los 2N3055 equilibren sus corrientes, ya que las resistencias están en los colectores y no en los emisores, por ende, lo más probable es que uno haga todo el trabajo y el resto sirvan de adorno.

Me parece un diseño poco menos que pésimo solo por elogiar al que lo hizo.

Y si estoy equivocado, lo cual no es improbable dada mi falta de razonamiento en estos momentos, a pegarle al gato, que es gratis!


----------



## julio cb (Ene 14, 2011)

bueno ese diagrama tiene varios errores,no funciona ni a balas.

ese esquema aqui en Perú; es emsamblado para negocio (relacion calidad-precio-estafa), tienen la mala costumbre para sorprender al publico(clientes)ponerle mas de 6 a 8 transistores (2n3055 de los mas chimbos) con un transformador reciclado de por ahi que no llega ni a 100 watt's,ademas en la caratula de su chasis se atreven a ponerle 800w,1000w. zumban por todos lados por el mal cableado y bucles de tierra que da colera :enfadado:, es conocido como circuito LK (de quien seran esas iniciales no se). 

cuando uno emsambla un amplificador de 200 wrms reales y quieres venderlos a un precio justo la gente ya ni no lo miran te dicen a ya en paruro (aqui en mi pais Perú-lima)me venden por menos precio uno de 800w con 6 o 8 transistores.

por simple curiosidad tenia a la mano ese diagrama y decidi realizarle un circuito impreso,claro cambie los 2n3055 por los tip 35c y si funciona sin problemas.
la potencia ronda en unos 130 vatios a 4 ohmios 
es recomendable usarlo a 8 ohmios. 
quedo relindo el circuito impreso, no se si les gustara a ud. saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

*Luchenique*

Ese punto ya estaba demostrado en el foro, es decir que no da 300W ni ahi, si te fijas en el link donde esta el original el RCA de 70W estos los obtiene con -+42V de fuente, asi que -+45, 3V por rama el aumento no es muy significativo, a +-50V seguro que tenes 100W en 8ohms.

El detalle que te puse sobre la distorción por cruce, es tal y como te dije, fijate en el RCA de 70W que tiene 3 diodos, fijate en cualqueir otro sistema y vas a ver que es asi, y esa no es ocurrencia mia amigo, es algo que se cae de cajón en diseño de audio.
Los clases AB necesitan que cirucle algo de corriente en reposo debido a que solo luego de los 0.7V (base/emisor)conducen, y teniendo dos transistores en cada rama(los de salida la estar en paralelo tomalos como uno solo) es necesario que tengas una caida por cada rama de uno 1,4V lo que da un total de 2.8V y te mostre que con la R de 20ohms que lleva necesitaria unos 100mA para que se produzca esa caiia lo que llevaria a que la R fuera de 4W, pero si vemos que la puesa es de 1/2 W es evidente que por alli no circulan 100mA(lo cual es bastante lógico) y por lo tanto no hay una caida de 2.8, por lo tanto es mucho menor, y si es asi las salida no conducen hasta que no se supere los 1.4V rama lo que equivale a decir que efectivamente tiene distorción por cruce.

Por otro lado me parece bien que defiendas a tu profesor, y nada puedo decir de el ya que no le conzco, pero lo que te estoy diciendo es asi y no es una ocurrencia mia, eso lo podes ver o buscar en los temas relacionado al Bias de los amplificadores clase AB.

En cuanto a la modificación para que "soporte +-60V" un amplificador no tiene que estar soportando una determinada tensión de trabajo, debe trabajar a ese nivel te tensión y andar como pez en el agua.
Y los cambios echos en realidad es tal como vos los has mencionado es para que soporte esa tensión, y no consisten en una mejora, es decir en lograr que obtenga más potencia, ya que los cambios, disminuyen sensiblemente la potencia de salida y con el aumento de tensión casi quedan compensados, la diferencia es tan poca que ni vale la pena.
Obvio que funciona, solo que no lo hace correctamente.

Luego de que leas y busque info sobre el bias cambialo tal y como esta en circuito del RCA de 70W para que deje de trabajar en clase B y lo haga en AB


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 15, 2011)

lindo circuito pero...

nada tan sencillo termina siendo real.

si todo fuera tan simple en la vida, todos tendríamos un amplificador de 300w + 300w en casa...con lo mucho que nos gusta (sobretodo a mi) ponerle sonido a los Rolling Stones, cada vez que vienen de gira...

es un circuito muy pero muy simple, y de seguro lo primero que vas a obtener son algunos transistores fundidos, reventados...

la capacitancia de la fuente me parece absolutamente insuficiente para manejar un circuito mde semejantes magnitudes:

300W / 90V = 3,33A suponiendo que se requieren 2200uF como minimo para filtrar el ripple de eso...necesitarias: mas de 7300uF y solo tiene 6300uF


----------



## clother (Ene 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> El 0,66 ese no me termina de cerrar. ¿De dónde sale?.
> 
> Y el ampli este que se posteó... Eso, primero que nada, es un clase B bastante furioso (mirar la regulación del bias). Sólo por la pobreza de esa red (un diodo y una R de 20Ω) no va a volar al cuerno por embalamiento térmico, pero va a sonar bastante mal por la distorsión por cruce que va a haber.
> 
> ...



Esa es una constante para sacar la potencia real. por ejemplo el trasformador que alli pide es de 32 0 32 a 8A la potensia seria 64*8 = 512VA (Voltamperio) Ques casi decir lo mismo de (45*45)/4 y ese resultado por 0.6 porque no es una resistencia neta o fija porque su valor ohmico cambia al ser alimenentado por ende su impedancia aumenta generando una reactancia Inductiva por lo tanto no es una potencia REAl sino que reactiva "Q" poreso necesita ser multiplicada por 0.6 que te daria como resultado 512VA *0.6 = 307.2 Wrms Saludos

Potencia reactiva o inductiva (Q)

Esta potencia la consumen los circuitos de corriente alterna que tienen conectadas cargas reactivas, como pueden ser motores, transformadores de voltaje y cualquier otro dispositivo similar que posea bobinas o enrollados. Esos dispositivos no sólo consumen la potencia activa que suministra la fuente de FEM, sino también potencia reactiva.

La potencia reactiva o inductiva no proporciona ningún tipo de trabajo útil, pero los dispositivos que poseen enrollados de alambre de cobre, requieren ese tipo de potencia para poder producir el campo magnético con el cual funcionan. La unidad de medida de la potencia reactiva es el volt-ampere reactivo (VAR).

La fórmula matemática para hallar la potencia reactiva de un circuito eléctrico es la siguiente:

Q=√(S^2-P^2)

 De donde:

Q = Valor de la carga reactiva o inductiva, en volt-ampere reactivo (VAR)
S = Valor de la potencia aparente o total, expresada en volt-ampere (VA)
P = Valor de la potencia activa o resistiva, expresada en watt (W)


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 25, 2011)

estoy leyendo y soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que creo que este proyecto no llega a 300 watts, justamente yo he pedido a una distribuidora en lima - peru y me envia la pcb de este amplificador con los transistores invertido en la placa. podrian indicarme donde podria conseguir un amplificador de 300 o 400 watts pero que funcione al 100% con pcb y guia de conexiones , pregunto podria ser la de LADELEC 400 watt
Gracias.
mi npombre es Carlos chiroque zumaeta


----------



## guille2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola te recomiendo el MTE que posteo oscar, pero pégale una leída a todo el tema hay muy buenos amplificadores. Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/320870/


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 25, 2011)

Señores, otra vez. TENGO el pcb del amplificador economico que ustedes han visto  me lo enviaron de lima- Perú como si fuese de 300 watts, pero quiero enviar las fotos del pbc para que ustedes lo analisen si los componentes estan bien colocados.
no puedo enviar es muy grande mi archivo, voy hacer otro intento


----------



## zopilote (Jul 26, 2011)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Señores, otra vez. TENGO el pcb del amplificador economico que ustedes han visto  me lo enviaron de lima- Perú como si fuese de 300 watts, pero quiero enviar las fotos del pbc para que ustedes lo analisen si los componentes estan bien colocados.
> no puedo enviar es muy grande mi archivo, voy hacer otro intento




Ese circuito le colocan a las consolas hechizas, dizque de 100w a 300w. Claro dependiendo del numero de transistores, modelo cuasicomplementario, he reparado varias de ellas.

 Funcional y barato, y los componentes que le colocan generalmente aqui son pesimos, estoy hablando que lo trabajan con los 2N3055 y a un voltaje de +/-32 voltios, con tranformador de un solo secundario, con  dos diodos de 3 amperios, dos condensadores de 2200uf.
 En fin lo que hacen para vender, desde luego la presentación es lo que cuenta, son muy vistosos, y alfombrados.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Como ya dije anteriormente este esquema a lo sumo da 100W en 8 ohms y podria llegar a dar 150-200 en 4 ohms.

El echo de agregar más transistores en la salida no aumenta la potencia para nada, salvo que bajes la carga a 2 ohm, pero este diseño ni ahi esta preparado para soportar 2 ohms por más tres transistores que tenga en cada rama.

Es una mala copia del equipo que mencione y lo único que hicieron fue agregarle 3 transistores por rama asi se ve más imponente, pero nada más


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 26, 2011)

Señores, le comento que  Yo he comprado en mi pais Peru, dos tarjetas de amplificador de 300 watts, confiando en la seriedad de la empresa me envian las tarjetas que he posteado, y cuando reclamo me dicen que no se nada de electronica. aqui hay una copia de mi correo.

<<El 25 de julio de 2011 16:34, CARLOS ALBERTO <> escribió:
Señores, me siento decepcionado de su empresa por que me envian dos tarjetas pcb, de 300 watts, con algunos errores en la guia de componentes y mas aun la potencia real de salida a las justa sobrepasa los 100 watts. 
Esta bien que estemos en provincia pero sabemos de electronica, yo he pedido una tarjeta que realmente me brinde una potencia de 300 watts reales

saludos cordiales.
Hagan llegar mi disconformidad con el Sr. Valladolid yovera Andy.
yo tengo en chiclayo el folleto de tekit.

Me respnde de lima
​<<Estimado señor 

Lamentamos su decepción, pero quiero decirle que mas nos sorprendemos de lo que nos indica si uds es realmente un especialista en electronica, como es que no sabe leer el diagrama.

Los diagramas son para personas con amplio conocimiento en eléctronica y no para principiantes, y le ago saber que casi nunca atendemos por infimas cantidades de 02 targetas.

Sin mas que decirle, nos despedimos 

Atentamente>>

Despues de todo esto me quedo sorprendido que ellos que tienen un negocio de importacion de repuestos y proyectos de electronica se refieran ante un problema como que no sabemos nada de electronica.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 26, 2011)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Señores, le comento que  Yo he comprado en mi pais Peru, dos tarjetas de amplificador de 300 watts, confiando en la seriedad de la empresa me envian las tarjetas que he posteado, y cuando reclamo me dicen que no se nada de electronica.




Y muchos se creen ese cuento. Eso meda ha pensar mucho en colocar a la venta kits que en verdad  reflejen la potencia rms en ellas, Y cuanto el costo que te dieron por esas targetas, y asi podemos recomendarte uno que si vale la pena.




Etolipoz


No a la transistores truchos.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 26, 2011)

el costo de estas tarjetas con flete de transporte 30 dolares americano.
vaya gasto en tarjetas, es por eso que pido si alguien tuviese un eaquema y pcb de aun amplificador de 300 watts probado y co su cableria seria muy interesante, para nosotros que queremos dedicarnos a esto com hobbye


----------



## franc0 (Ene 31, 2012)

amigo carlos chiroque zumaeta no te olvides de subir tu archivo para poder ver el diagrama de este amplificador ya que parece una modificacion de randal que utilizo yo aqui en bolivia


----------



## CYCA (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola compañeros , les comento que yo arme este amplificador en 3 ocasiones por pedido expreso de clientes y estas son mis apreciaciones personales . primero no tiene calidad de sonido ,segundo ocsila un voltaje en la salida tercero no es estable termicamente. aqui en mi ciudad optamos por suprimir la parte de la entrada y ponerle un opam . y se estabiliza el voltaje en la salida y gana un poco de calidad , pero no es un amplificador que yo recomendaria esto por mi experiencia con este amplificador.


----------



## DLO (Mar 22, 2015)

Ya lo tengo y comparto con todos! 


MASSSS = http://electronicamaser.mex.tl/frameset.php?url=/downloads.html


----------

